# Quickest Route from Bay Area/San Jose, CA to Palm Springs???



## fern817 (Dec 17, 2011)

Driving from San Jose to Palm Springs (DSVII) tomorrow, 12/18.  Anyone know the quickest route that would allow us to bypass The Grapevine and the LA traffic mess??  That's the route Google Maps give me but I'm sure those of you with more experience driving in SoCal know other routes.  is it better to go down 5 then to Bakersfield then Barstow then take 15 or 247 to 10?  I don't know how traffic or weather conditions affect those routes?

Any advice would be appreciated! Thx!


----------



## DAman (Dec 17, 2011)

When I drive to Palm Springs I go 152 to I5 to 210. Yes it means you drive to LA but the 210 bypasses a lot of the mess. 

Going through the Tehachapi's takes longer. Tried it once and next time used I5 to 210.

For traffic purposes I would leave SJ very early in the morning. If you get to LA around 11 on a Sunday morning traffic shouldn't be too bad. But you never know.  Better yet leave tonight and stay in a motel along I5. Get up early and have breakfast in San Bernardino or someplace on the other side of LA.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Avoiding the Grapevine will add substantially to your driving time.  Is there a particular reason you need/want to do that?

The 152 to 5 to 210 to 10 route bypasses central LA, the recent freeway closure, and any likely Sunday traffic.

Plan on 7 - 8 hours depending on how you drive.


----------



## fern817 (Dec 17, 2011)

I guess I was thinking of avoiding the Grapevine and any possible holiday traffic.  I suppose it's still early in the week for that and my drive home on Friday is when I should worry about horrendous holiday traffic.  I could take the Grapevine down, but avoid it on the return.  Driving with two young kids and would prefer the quickest route with the least traffic 

Thanks so much for your input! Happy Holidays!


----------



## isisdave (Dec 17, 2011)

There shouldn't be anything bad about the 210 on a Sunday afternoon. No rain predicted. The only other route I'd suggest is 152-5-58-395-15-215-10, but it's longer.  I love the part of the 58 between Bakersfield and Mojave.


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 18, 2011)

Swa   Sjc/ont


----------

